# Anyone living nearby who could mod my Classic with Rancilo Wand?



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

As the thread states - I'm considering purchasing a replacement wand:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand-V1-V2-or-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/321125927869?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac498cbbd

or

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hdr0001.html

But I have no confidence whatsoever fitting it.

So wondered whether anyone in the West Midlands would be willing to do it for me? (I'll pay for fuel costs and of course provide coffee!!)


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

if you come to the grind off i will do it for you in 5 minutes...


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

drgekko said:


> As the thread states - I'm considering purchasing a replacement wand:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-Steam-Wand-V1-V2-or-Gaggia-Classic-Steam-Tube-Conversion-Kit-/321125927869?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item4ac498cbbd
> 
> ...


Or get it here where its cheaper than both those above http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic

I would do it if i was closer, it really isn't hard..............


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you can get it to Stourport on Severn I will do it for you


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

If I can do it, anyone can. It's almost literally just undoing one bolt and tightening another.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Indeed, it's extremely easy. Maybe the term 'mod' makes it sound more grand than it really is (this is an Internet forum after all, we like to make things sound more impressive than they actually are lol), it's literally just undoing and redoing a single bolt. The rubber bit needs to be slid off and back on too, that can require a modicum of strength (washing up liquid helps slide it off).


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

HDAV said:


> Or get it here where its cheaper than both those above http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/419/rancilio-frothing-arm-2008-version-fits-gaggia-classic
> 
> I would do it if i was closer, it really isn't hard..............


Ordered one. Will have a go over the weekend perhaps (or wait for my buddy to visit during a tutorial on how to make decent espresso!)


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

It's probably worth taking the top off too. You don't need to to get to the steam arm, but it only takes seconds and once you've seen inside you'll realise how simple it all is - and won't worry too much about bending/breaking the pipe connected to the steam arm (like I was initially!).


----------



## drgekko (May 19, 2013)

Are there any useful videos showing me what to do? The German hacksaw one was a bit too involved for my patience levels.


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

Hacksaw? I never needed a hacksaw!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just use a hammer to straighten decrease the angle of the bend on the wand


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not done wand swop yet, but from what I can tell it's just a case of undoing one nut, taking nut off and tightening one. You'll be fine


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> just use a hammer to straighten decrease the angle of the bend on the wand


That would require a hammer................


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

How about just stand on it, or do you not have any shoes.


----------



## narc (Apr 25, 2013)

I had to detach one pipe inside with a spanner (17mm I think) to get to the nut. I just bent the old wand by standing on it to get the nut off it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yep pretty simples really


----------



## autopilot (Apr 4, 2013)

I just bent it with my bare hands. Yes, I'm that strong.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It doesn't need straightened, just bent slightly. Are you averse to investing in a hammer?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

It's a very simple mod. You only need to straighten the original wand a small amount to get the nut off - I just used a pair of pliers. Whole operation takes 10 minutes max and well worth it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

SO have you done it yet?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If you have not done it yet, WHY NOT???


----------

